# Worst Product of 2005



## missdiorable (Dec 30, 2005)

i did a search to see if anyone had started this topic & it didnt come up but if there is one my bad.
BUT....


What do you think the worst product that MAC has came out with this year.

ie eyeshadows pigments


----------



## Joke (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine is a l/s: Bare Venus. Yes it looked kinda pretty, but on my lips .... 
Totally washed me out (and I guess lots of other girls too)!


----------



## user2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Glitz Glosses!
They're just eww...


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 30, 2005)

lol, agreed with vv- glitz glosses are just ewwwwwwhhh!! should have NEVER been invented!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 30, 2005)

Uuuuuhhh. I can't think past glitz glosses


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, another thumbs down for the Glitz Glosses.


----------



## Isis (Dec 30, 2005)

Glitz Glosses! What a flop.


----------



## CaliKris (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Glitz Glosses!
They're just eww..._

 
I agree!!!!


----------



## Dia (Dec 30, 2005)

As soon as I saw the title of the thread I immediatley though of glitz glosses lol. Good to see I'm not the only one who can't stand the things.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 30, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Glitz Glosses!
They're just eww..._

 

Aww! I know they're not a favorite, but I like them! They're really pretty on the cheeks


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 30, 2005)

glitz glosses


----------



## xiahe (Dec 30, 2005)

another glitz gloss represent lol


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm joining in with everyone else here...Glitz Glosses. I didn't like them at all.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Aww! I know they're not a favorite, but I like them! They're really pretty on the cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice to know I am not the only one who does this!! Afterparty and FleshFlash are great on the cheeks! LOL,.. I sometimes kinda feel like a wack job when I do these kinda things,.. right now,.. Slip Pink is my favorite BLUSH!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 30, 2005)

another for glitz gloss


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, all in all I think MAC had a really good year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will admit to being underwhelmed by the Glitz Glosses, but they're ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could have been worse lol!


----------



## user2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Aww! I know they're not a favorite, but I like them! They're really pretty on the cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like them too....for decoration!


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 30, 2005)

glitz gloss.. it'd be a lot better if the glitter was in the entire little jar instead of just the top


----------



## Brianne (Dec 30, 2005)

Glitz glosses and Glimmershimmers (that bottle is TINY and MSF's are much better)


----------



## user3 (Dec 30, 2005)

my vote goes to the Prime + prep for eyes.


I didn't buy the Glitz gloss but I did hate the texture when I tested it at MAC.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 30, 2005)

I liked Embellish, but never found anything useful for the rest of the glitzies. Other than that, Pearlizers. They looked ridiculous on me, regardless of how light the were applied. I looked like an aging disco ball


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_ I looked like an aging disco ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
rofl... that is too funny!!

I was REALLY disappointed by the small size containers that the glimmershimmers came in, and for how much they cost, I just couldn't justify shelling out that kind of money for those midgets.  And I was really looking forward to them, too.  Grrr.  So for me, I'd say glimmershimmers were on my shit list this year.


----------



## Isis (Dec 30, 2005)

I dont think that the Glimmershimmers would have been so bad if they weren't so freakin' SMALL. But yes, I suppose those too were a bad idea in that respect.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 30, 2005)

Prep and Prime for eyes, and Glitz Glosses


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Dec 30, 2005)

Glitz Glosses & Glimmershimmers.

Blech.


----------



## Jude (Dec 31, 2005)

Glimmershimmers.... yawn.

I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines.  Great concept albeit an unoriginal one since Bobbi Brown has been rocking the gel liners for a while.

What is disappointing about this product is the quality.  Well, they can be better.  Before anyone says anything about the application or whatever, please note that I have been using the BB gels for over a year with none of the issues that I get with the Fluidlines (dragging, applying oddly on the water line, creasing, flaking).

I was super excited about this product but was somewhat let down.   The matte colors are such a pain in the ass to apply evenly and sometimes, the metallics wont stick around the waterline area.  I can try a bunch of tricks but I should not have to wrestle with a product to get it to work for me.  For that reason, I find myself reaching for my Bobbi Brown Gel Liners and hoping that MAC will improve the formula of the fluidlines.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Dec 31, 2005)

what was the whole purpose of glitz glosses? I have actually bought two from the Rebel Rock collection, and I have never used them. Total waste of money.


----------



## wildesigns (Dec 31, 2005)

The worst for me...Glimmershimmers. What a tiny little bottle of poo. 2nd were the Lip Gelees.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know if Pigments came out in 2005?  I know a lot of people adore pigments, but I loathe them.  I tried a few, I even have Vanilla that I never bothered to return because I figured if worse comes to worse, I could just put it into Clear Nailpolish.  But, on the eyes?  It doesn't stay, I had trouble blending, and it just didn't look as nice as my regular eyeshadow, which was a real dissapointment.  I also didn't like the containers, too hard to get out without spilling it all over yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I really love all of MAC's products.


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines.  Great concept albeit an unoriginal one since Bobbi Brown has been rocking the gel liners for a while._

 
Nope, you're absolutelly right. The Fluidlines are not an original idea at all, they are just MACs own version of the gel/cream liner.
Like you said Bobbi Brown has them, so does smashbox, LORAC, stila, & CARGO. I'm sure there are others too.


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going to say something probably unpopular as well, but I hated the TLC sticks.  I had never used the TLCs before, so I thought it was just me, but when I got the Disney TLCs I really liked them.  The sticks smelled and tasted overpoweringly like the SPF to me, and they felt kind of greasy, nor did I find them particularly moisturizing.  I had to swap them away!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Glimmershimmers.... yawn.

I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines.  Great concept albeit an unoriginal one since Bobbi Brown has been rocking the gel liners for a while.

What is disappointing about this product is the quality.  Well, they can be better.  Before anyone says anything about the application or whatever, please note that I have been using the BB gels for over a year with none of the issues that I get with the Fluidlines (dragging, applying oddly on the water line, creasing, flaking).

I was super excited about this product but was somewhat let down.   The matte colors are such a pain in the ass to apply evenly and sometimes, the metallics wont stick around the waterline area.  I can try a bunch of tricks but I should not have to wrestle with a product to get it to work for me.  For that reason, I find myself reaching for my Bobbi Brown Gel Liners and hoping that MAC will improve the formula of the fluidlines._

 

Say what brush do you use with the BB gel liners?

Umm I didn't buy the glitz glosses but they didn't seem that great from rubbing them on my hand.


----------



## caramelhunie (Dec 31, 2005)

When I saw the topic, 3 things immediately came to mind: the glitz glosses, the glimmershimmers, and prep + prime eye. I guess most of us think alike.


----------



## pinkfeet (Dec 31, 2005)

For me its the pealizers, yes everyone and their mother loves them but for 18 bucks the pot is tiny, this is a face/body product and it should be larger esp since its loose. 

Glimmer shimmers- again, I like the idea, just the size for the price is lame. 


Even with my PPID card I still shop carefully I guess. Maybe if it was 60% off I would be better but still.....


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 31, 2005)

Glitz Glosses.


----------



## Demosthenes (Jan 1, 2006)

For color, I hated Jasmine.  It makes me and everyone I tried it on look jaundiced.

Ditto to the Glitz glosses and Prep and Prime Eye.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 1, 2006)

at the risk of having rattle snakes thrown at me- Prep & Prime Skin. Did nothing for me, a waste of 16pounds.


----------



## princess (Jan 1, 2006)

Glitz Glosses. It wouldn't be that bad if the glitter wasn't all at the top.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Glimmer Shimmers - What a joke with the bottle size. Immediately decided i wouldn't get it even if i liked the actual product inside.

And Prep and Prime eye - What is it exactly supposed to do??? I still don't know, it's too greasy as a e/s primer, maybe good for evening out eye lid colour and to wear on its own but still too greasy to stay looking good all day.

Bare Venus - I don't really care for this colour anyway as it's not made for my skintone but it's such a washed out dead pink that it doesn't look good on many people at all. The promo pic made it look pretty though..

I'm surprised to hear that you don't like the Fludiliners better Jude, that's quiet intresting, i've been meaning to buy my 1st Fluidline but may opt for BB one now.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 1, 2006)

glitz glosses


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_
I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines._

 
i so agree! i really dont like them at all. just the way they go on, bleh.
and another vote for glitz glosses!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 1, 2006)

Glimmershimmers-Too effing small for that much money!
Prep + Prime Skin-TOO EFFING SMALL FOR THAT MUCH MONEY!
I liked the Glitz Glosses, but i agree, they'd have been much better if the glitter was already mixed in.  It's like false advertising to put all that glitter at the top if it's not all the way through.  And it burned a little.
I do like fluidline because of how long it lasts in comparison to other liners I've used, but the application isn't as easy as they say.  But they're friggin' professional artists, so of course it's easy for them! lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Glimmershimmers.... yawn.

I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines.  Great concept albeit an unoriginal one since Bobbi Brown has been rocking the gel liners for a while.

What is disappointing about this product is the quality.  Well, they can be better.  Before anyone says anything about the application or whatever, please note that I have been using the BB gels for over a year with none of the issues that I get with the Fluidlines (dragging, applying oddly on the water line, creasing, flaking).

I was super excited about this product but was somewhat let down.   The matte colors are such a pain in the ass to apply evenly and sometimes, the metallics wont stick around the waterline area.  I can try a bunch of tricks but I should not have to wrestle with a product to get it to work for me.  For that reason, I find myself reaching for my Bobbi Brown Gel Liners and hoping that MAC will improve the formula of the fluidlines._

 

Yeah, Glimmershimmers..not original at all.  MAC has soo many products that make glimmer and that are permanent.. maybe if they had some wild colors of glimmershimmers i'd be more interested. like squirtable pigments..haha

and i've definately noticed big quality gaps in some of the Fluidlines.. like macroviolet, which imo is too sheer.  I do like Blue Peep and Non-conformist..The shimmer ruins the application of fluidlines so I like the matte's much better.  They seriously need to tweak their formulation.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 1, 2006)

In defense of the glitz glosses, I have Embellish and really like it. As I've used it, the glitter has sort of merged into the rest of the product on it's own... I actually like it that way. Some parts have a light glitter/more gloss thing going on and there are some remaining patches of full glitter, when I want a really strong look.

To remain sort of on topic... my vote goes for the creme shimmers in the MSF sized pans (hello, unoriginal!) and yes, the glimmershimmers.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 1, 2006)

pearlizers...

...but I'm gonna say that I love my ramoneo glitz gloss.  I actually DIDN'T want it when it first came out, but a few months later I went to Maui and found it there.  Since it had been out for awhile, the tester's glitter (the thing stopping me from getting it the first time) had been all used up revealing a really pretty rose color with just a bit of glitter.  I actually reach for it a lot now.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

I completely agree with what Jude said about Fluidlines not being original, but the BB ones are so expensive in Australia whereas the MAC ones are way more affordable (89 AUD for BB, 32 AUD for MAC). So that's why I'm a big MAC f/l fan!

None of the Glitz Glosses appealed to me, though I would have loved them in later years of high school/first 2-3 yrs of uni!


----------



## docmaria (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I completely agree with what Jude said about Fluidlines not being original, but the BB ones are so expensive in Australia whereas the MAC ones are way more affordable (89 AUD for BB, 32 AUD for MAC). So that's why I'm a big MAC f/l fan!_

 
I can assure that Bobbi Brown gel liners do NOT retail for $89 in Australia!!

Still overpriced but they cost AU$42 each.


----------



## Glow (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_
I have been using the BB gels for over a year with none of the issues that I get with the Fluidlines (dragging, applying oddly on the water line, creasing, flaking).
_

 
Thanks Jude, You've just convinced me to check out the BB gels


----------



## koolkatz (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Glimmershimmers.... yawn.

I know that I am going to have rocks thrown at me for this one but a close second would be the Fluidlines.  Great concept albeit an unoriginal one since Bobbi Brown has been rocking the gel liners for a while.

What is disappointing about this product is the quality.  Well, they can be better.  Before anyone says anything about the application or whatever, please note that I have been using the BB gels for over a year with none of the issues that I get with the Fluidlines (dragging, applying oddly on the water line, creasing, flaking).

I was super excited about this product but was somewhat let down.   The matte colors are such a pain in the ass to apply evenly and sometimes, the metallics wont stick around the waterline area.  I can try a bunch of tricks but I should not have to wrestle with a product to get it to work for me.  For that reason, I find myself reaching for my Bobbi Brown Gel Liners and hoping that MAC will improve the formula of the fluidlines._

 

I totally agree! BB gel liners absolutely rock. MAC fluidlines are great, but nowhere near the quality of the BB IMO.  

Son_Risa: great idea on the glitz glosses as blush! I've got to try that =)


----------



## libra14 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been using the BB gels for a year or so also. They rock. I do still like Mac's fluidlines too though. except Shade which dried up ridiculously fast. 
The worst product for me though has to be the pearlizers. Too pricey for what you get.


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 2, 2006)

I hearts the Glitz Gloss in PlumGlitz! I wasn't wowed by the Glimmer Shimmers at all, as well as most of the Who's That Lady and Lingerie collections. Also I was very dissappointed with the Blushcreme's because although I love the formula, the colors weren't enticing at all to me...


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 2, 2006)

Glitz Gloss + Glimmershimmer.

I gotta stick up for Bare Venus, though! I absolutely love the stuff - beautiful color, amazing texture. Getting me some backups.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 21, 2006)

all Prep & Prime products
Bare Venus l/s


----------



## Chelly (Apr 21, 2006)

funny you mention bobbi brown liners being btter quality than mac.. my bobbi brown dried out SO quickly - and i was pretty careful with making sure it was closed tight.

i really like the fluid lines - i also really like the glitz glosses - halloween ish i got my makeup done and the artist put it flesh flash right in teh center of my lid and it def made my eyes pop ya know?

i'm a bit upset with prep n prime eyes for obvious reasons - i think im gonan get the UD primer potion..


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

OK I just can't help myself responding to this thread... I know it's old but I never got to respond the first time...

Prep and Prime was an obvious let down. MAC already has so many other great eye preps in my opinion, I think this was just a bit of a marketing ploy.

OK Glimmershimmers. I cannot agree more that they sucked. The idea was great, but it just seemed as if they released this product without any consumer feedback beforehand. (1) The bottle was way too small. I don't care if it's concentrated, whatever. It was so small for the huge price. (2). The pump. What was WITH this pump!? I mean you pump it and like half the bottle comes out? I think they could have come up with something better.

I slightly agree regarding the fluidlines. I mean, yeah, they dry up, the metallic ones don't blend well but all things considered imo this product is total bang for your buck. I have barely put a dent in any of mine. The only qualm I have is that maybe if they weren't SO thick, they might have been better. I mean, I feel like I end up wasting so much on my brush sometimes. And Jude was right (way back when she posted) that they do flake. Nonetheless, I still love'em.

My two cents! Whew. That was fun!


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

i gotta say those lipgelee things. I just didnt like those.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Apr 21, 2006)

Jude
 You are not alone. The fluidliners are too thick to manipulate IMO.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_funny you mention bobbi brown liners being btter quality than mac.. my bobbi brown dried out SO quickly - and i was pretty careful with making sure it was closed tight._

 

I soooo second this! My BB liners aren't as pigmented or go on as smooth as my lovely fluidlines! I bought 2 BB liners, swapped them, rebought them, and yes, they do still suck.

Although I've heard that the recent batch of fluidlines are softer than the ones before, dunno 'bout that, haven't had to buy a new fluidline yet. ^_^


----------



## baby_love (Apr 21, 2006)

most of the new VP's were so ugly.  

Lusturleaf e/s also.


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 22, 2006)

BAre Venus is the one thing I wish I hadn't bought this year.  But, I love the glitz glosses.  I love them even more now that the glitter is running out.  I own the two from the ornamental line though, so they work on my dark skin.  I use them quite a bit.


----------



## betty (Apr 22, 2006)

*Glitz Gloss...*

Yeah I have to say the Glitz Gloss wasn't my fav......but I have to say that I LOVE ALL the Prep and Prime and use them religiously at my Counter.....BTW...the Prep and Prime eye is better as a concealer used with the #217 brush than anything else. The Prep and Prime skin is beautiful, especially on more mature skin and the Prep and Prime mascara....HOLY CRAP...only my fav product ever! Especially under Fibre Rich or X!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I don't know if Pigments came out in 2005?  I know a lot of people adore pigments, but I loathe them.  I tried a few, I even have Vanilla that I never bothered to return because I figured if worse comes to worse, I could just put it into Clear Nailpolish.  But, on the eyes?  It doesn't stay, I had trouble blending, and it just didn't look as nice as my regular eyeshadow, which was a real dissapointment.  I also didn't like the containers, too hard to get out without spilling it all over yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than that, I really love all of MAC's products._

 
i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont actually have any pigments myself but i used my friends last night (a black 1 forgot the name) and it was awful a cudnt figure out how to get it onto the brush without dipping the whole brush it and being covered in black which a did anyway not that i dipped the brush in just swirled it around the lid i was using it onto of satiliete dreams cos i was wearin red (looked odd lol) and wanted it darkening however did not make any difference


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_most of the new VP's were so ugly.  

Lusturleaf e/s also._

 
I agree. I was sooo excited for those because I love VP e/s but these new colours were just so boring. I was very underwhelmed.

Another vote for glitz glosses, I didn't buy one but I tried it on in the store and it felt terrible.

Now, this is going to be a controversy, but I think the Mineral Skinfinishes are completely overrated! I haven't bought one - granted - but I tried a few different ones on in the store and tbh they just look like sparkly blush. The consistency is really chalky too, I think Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks are far superior and go on much more smoothly. They aren't an entirely bad product, just overrated for what they are. They look pretty in the pan, that's about it.

The Eye P+P is silly too, pretty useless.


----------



## panties (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I don't know if Pigments came out in 2005?  I know a lot of people adore pigments, but I loathe them.  I tried a few, I even have Vanilla that I never bothered to return because I figured if worse comes to worse, I could just put it into Clear Nailpolish.  But, on the eyes?  It doesn't stay, I had trouble blending, and it just didn't look as nice as my regular eyeshadow, which was a real dissapointment.  I also didn't like the containers, too hard to get out without spilling it all over yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I really love all of MAC's products._

 
pigments were out a LONG time before 2005. they were probably one of mac's original products, along with lipsticks.

uhm glitz glosses i just dont like due to the gimmicky packaging and eh they're just not that interesting. glimmershimmers suck too since they are in this teeny bottle and just have no real use imo. never tried their prep + prime items.


----------



## luminious (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I agree. I was sooo excited for those because I love VP e/s but these new colours were just so boring. I was very underwhelmed.

Another vote for glitz glosses, I didn't buy one but I tried it on in the store and it felt terrible.

Now, this is going to be a controversy, but I think the Mineral Skinfinishes are completely overrated! I haven't bought one - granted - but I tried a few different ones on in the store and tbh they just look like sparkly blush. The consistency is really chalky too, I think Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks are far superior and go on much more smoothly. They aren't an entirely bad product, just overrated for what they are. They look pretty in the pan, that's about it.

The Eye P+P is silly too, pretty useless._

 
Yeah, the MSF's dont impress me much either. I bought 2 because of the raves and as you said it looks like glittery blush. I don't like lots of glitter and shimmer on my face because I think it ends up looking oily and just gross. I hate seeing a shiney face.. The BB Shimerbricks though I love them!

Also, I don't like those pearlizers. They make people look shiney and nasty.


----------



## litlaur (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_most of the new VP's were so ugly._

 
I didn't think they were ugly, but the range of colors was underwhelming. So many were similar to existing colors, and NO greens!

and while we're on the topic of that collection, I didn't like the glitter liners either. Never have, never will.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 22, 2006)

the glimmershimmers...am i the only one who likes the glitz glosses?


----------



## Aprilrobin (Apr 22, 2006)

as far as the things I've tried go:

Lip gelees: They looked fun. I was excited. I love translucent color w/o shimmer which is often hard to find. I tried EVERY single shade but on pigmented lips they just looks like vaseline. *shrug*

Fluidline: They aren't HORRIBLE, but I have been using the BB ones for several years now. I was excited about the color range at first but .. the color payoff is kind of weak. Why do they keep releasing these in a million shade of medium purple? I love purple but..
I wish they had more interesting/darker colors for lining.

Beauty Powders: Again, not horrible but not even a little bit interesting.

From sweetie cake: the 2 colors of gloss in one pot. I just DO NOT understand the point of these.. at all.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 22, 2006)

Glitz Glosses and Glimmershimmers for me. Bleh.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glimmershimmers...  hated them!  (tried a few and swapped them away)
The glitz glosses and the petit glosses just didn't appeal to me, I have an aversion to pot glosses...

Oh, and I guess I'm a weirdo, cause I adore Bare Venus and am desperately searching for a backup!


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_The glitz glosses and the petit glosses just didn't appeal to me, I have an aversion to pot glosses..._

 
Same!! The thought of dipping a dirty finger in a lipgloss and applying it makes my stomach churn, we pick up so much dirt from doorhandles, money, etc...and most people don't wash their hands every time before applying pot gloss. All that dirt sitting on my lip, yuck!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 24, 2006)

Those Sweetie Cake glosses that look like the cheap-o Revlon ones from a few winters ago.  The ones with the drizzle effect on them.  

That and any collection that had funky packaging.  I only like the basic, sleek black MAC packaging.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 25, 2006)

glitz glosses or......... naked you msf.... GORGEOUS color too much crappy glitter sadly...


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2006)

ditto on glitz glosses and glimmer shimmers!


----------



## JMKess (Apr 25, 2006)

Definitely the prep and prime for eyes.  First of all, that damn collection took FOREVER to finally come out.  Originally it was an April launch and then it got pushed back to August.  Then, the eye product just sucked.  Even MAC MAs don't use it because it's not waterproof or anything - it doesn't prevent the eyeshadow from creasing, it doesn't make the shadow last longer once it is applied, and basically it's just blech.  Such a waste of time waiting for the damn thing, then such a waste of money once I got it.

I'm in the minority - I actually kinda don't hate the glitz gloss.  I think I have Ramoneo - it's not so bad (but I don't use it that often)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 2, 2006)

I actually like Pre&Prime works well for me.  Never used the Glitz Gloss so i cant say to much for that one.  But from the sounds of it "not worth buying"      the "Fibre Rich lash" This product to me isnt that great i have probs with the mascara drying way to fast for my liking and after the second coat it starts to clump.  Not a big fan of that.  Also not a big Fan of E/S Forgery doesnt pick up on my brush well and the transfer is really really blotchy on me.


----------



## tannny (May 3, 2006)

Prep and prime for the face and eyes were such a waste of money. I actually like the one glimmer shimmer i have from the whos that lady collection, its the lighter one. i dont remember the name but eh, its still too expensive for so little.


----------



## velvet (May 3, 2006)

MSFs ... not impressed.  i can see why people would like them, they just dont work for me


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 3, 2006)

i didnt like my glitz gloss at first (i have afterparty) mainly because of the glitter being on top, like most of you are saying... hehe... but i left it in my hot car one day and voila! it melted! now its ok because the glitter sunk down!

but yes, very disappointing. i ordered it on the website and ended up paying 19 something altogether... so i think i payed too much! lol!

i havent been disappointed with anything else though!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 
_MSFs ... not impressed.  i can see why people would like them, they just dont work for me_

 
i bought a sample off ebay first! lol! i guess the girl just crushed it and put it in a lil sample container... i havent got it yet, though!


----------



## julievdveer (May 3, 2006)

I didn't care for anything in the whole Prep and Prime collection--useless for me


----------



## ellemarie (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I'm going to say something probably unpopular as well, but I hated the TLC sticks.  I had never used the TLCs before, so I thought it was just me, but when I got the Disney TLCs I really liked them.  The sticks smelled and tasted overpoweringly like the SPF to me, and they felt kind of greasy, nor did I find them particularly moisturizing.  I had to swap them away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree!  I have Angel Kiss and although the color is one of my favorites, the taste annoys me.  When just a little gets in my mouth, I can taste the sunscreen.  It's nasty.

I love Prep + Prime skin, but for what you get, it's not worth the price.


----------

